# Did you have an ultrasound after your miscarriage?



## lccreature (May 9, 2006)

Is it normal to have a follow up ultrasound after a miscarriage? Let me know if you have had one or not and if so under what circumstances (were you at risk of infection, was there signs indicating that?)?


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

The ultrasound was what told me my baby had died. They haven't mentioned a need to have one now, but I had a D&C so they know that their isn't any retained tissue or anything. Is that what they want to check for, retained tissue?


----------



## mamatowill (Aug 23, 2004)

I did have a follow-up u/s after my m/c to make sure that I had passed everything. I had it because I had been bleeding for two weeks and I was about to travel. It gave me peace of mind. I hope that helps.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I did not have one after. I m/c a blighted ovum and I was confidant everything passed.

-Angela


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

I had one after my last m/c to make sure I had passed everything. My bleeding had increased, so they thought there might be a problem. They did not find anything, so they put me on a drug (I'm totally drawing a blank on it the name now) to help stop the bleeding.


----------



## joshs_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

Yes I did have one. We had two u/s to confirm the twins had passed away, then I had a d&c, and my doctor did a f/u u/s just to confirm that my uterus was clear and healthy.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

I did, but it was because I miscarried while travelling and was losing a lot of blood and blood tests came back showing I was getting anemic--they wanted to check for any pieces left over.


----------



## jmo (Mar 18, 2006)

I've had 2 m/c's and did not have a follow-up u/s with either one. I made sure to examine everything that passed and watched for signs of infection so I didn't feel it was necessary. For me, it would have been very traumatic to have to go back to the u/s place where they told me my babies had died so shortly after.


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I.ve had a m/c and a stillbirth and did not have a f/u u/s with either. With the m/c, it was at 6 weeks and I was bfing so I felt that my body did a good job. With the stillbirth, I had to have a D&C after birth to remove my placenta, it would not budge. I did not have a u/s after that either.

Best wishes to you. Take care


----------



## KelliHope (Oct 29, 2007)

i did not have one. my midwife said to do a preg test every week until I got a negative, and if I didn't get one within a month then they would do an U/S. . or something like that. OR if I didn't stop bleeding/spotting within a reasonable amount of time OR if I started to feel feverish.
So I only bled for a week or so and felt fine after and had a negative test in 2 weeks, so i didn't have to have one.


----------



## happymomna (Dec 30, 2007)

I had an ultrasound to confirm the loss followed by weekly pregnancy tests to watch the bhcg come down to zero. I assume that is just the regular protocol of my doctor's office.


----------



## Megan_in_Holland (Jan 11, 2007)

Haven't had one so far. My midwife said that if the bleeding tapered off within a week or so and I had no further pain, fever, or other indications that something was wrong, I didn't need to go for an u/s. She did say that if I wanted one just for my own peace of mind, that she would arrange it for me. I'm not sure it would do me much good, though-- I just don't think I could handle sitting there in the waiting room with a bunch of pregnant women and then seeing my empty uterus on the same screen on which I'd first seen my babe's heartbeat. I'm okay with just letting my body do its own thing for now.


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

The first two times, I was not even sure I had a miscarriage as I did not even realize I was preg. It was not until later that I realized I must have been preg and that that was not a normal period. The third time, I went the whole nine yards and knew I was preg and had an ultrasound to confirm it then a week later miscarried and had an US to confirm everything was gone. I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

I had an ultrasound 30 days after my M/C to make sure my uterus had returned to normal. It was also how I found out much to my surprise that I was pregnant with my now 5 year old daughter.


----------



## Parker'smommy (Sep 12, 2002)

I had an u/s following my stillbirth right after birth to make sure my uterus was clear. I also had an u/s following my 17 wk. miscarriage because I was still bleeding some and had had problems delivering the placenta to make sure things were clear again.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

I had one that confirm the loss, and ended up m/c naturally that night, no follow-up ultrasound. I did examine everything that came out to make sure that it looked as if the m/c was complete, and also stayed very in tune with my body (as much as I was angry at it) over the next couple of weeks to make sure nothing seemed out of whack.


----------



## her_story (Jul 10, 2007)

After induction and delivery of My Boys, I had a D&C for the placenta. I WISH I'D HAD AN ULTRASOUND at this point, instead I went 3 weeks in horrible pain while fighting an infection (which could have killed me) related to retained placenta.

The second D&C was guided by ultrasound (after switching doctors), and I had a follow-up ultrasound at 1 week and 6 weeks to make sure that the endometrium was the right size and no external abscesses were present.


----------



## apmama2myboo (Mar 30, 2005)

I had a d&c after stillbirth at 19 1/2 weeks along. I bled postpartum for 7 1/2 weeks, had about 10 days of no period, then started pink spotting which has been going on for about 2 weeks now. i am going in to see the nurse tomorrow, as she said it's not normal to have that happen. I am hoping beyond hope that I don't have some kind of infection going on! so they play to do a culture test and manual exam. lucky me.


----------



## punkrawkmama27 (Aug 31, 2007)

I had a transvaginal ultrasound 1 week after I found out the baby did not have a heartbeat to confirm that the baby had died (it was done by another doctor at the practice just to confirm it). It was so difficult to go through it again.
I m/c at home, with the help of methergine, and had an appointment a couple days after that, thinking that same doctor would do a follow-up ultrasound to make sure things were moving along okay. But, after waiting to see him for an hour, he came in, talked to me for 5 minutes ordered bloodwork, and that was the last time I saw him.
I ended up running a fever of 102, about 2 weeks after that. I was passing lots of tissue, and bleeding started up again. I went to the ER, and had an infection. They did another transvaginal ultra sound and found a lot of tissue still in the uterus. The doctor at the hosptial was so surprised that the doctor I had seen after the m/c had not been more thorough in making sure things were passing normally. I ended up needing a d&c, and will go back for a follow-up appointment with the new doctor and her staff. I wonder if she will want another ultra sound to see if things are fine now.


----------



## her_story (Jul 10, 2007)

wow *punkrawkmama27* that sounds very familiar!!

I had the same experience after my induction and D&C (see my post on this thread) - it seems logical to check to see if everything came out with the delivery... when I went for my follow-up the doctor who delivered my still born children actually ignored all my complaints of pain and fever and abnormal smelling discharge and told me that i just needed to "heal here" (pointing to her heart)!!! I went another 3 weeks before seeking another opinion - i wish i would have sooner!

I still get so angry about that experience!! I wish she knew how condescending she was and how much of an idiot she is.... i know anger isn't good?









ANYHOO... punkrawkmama27 I hope you feel better soon. believe in your own intuition it is usually right.


----------



## JJJJBlue3333 (Sep 9, 2004)

I had my first ultrasound during my m/c at the er and then I went back 2 days later for an ultrasound. I'm glad I did. For me it helped with closure and prevented the "what if it was a twin and they couldn't see it" and things I would have hoped for in the back of my head.


----------

